# Latest Mooch Battery Tables



## Silver

Hi all

Am going to start this thread to post the latest battery tables from Mooch.

For those who don't know, Mooch is a battery expert from the USA that performs tests on various batteries and compiles his own tables with his estimated mah and max CDR ratings. 

*CDR - continuous discharge rating

One needs to know the max CDR rating of a battery in order to select the correct battery for your application and to help you vape safely. (i.e. by not building so low that you exceed the max CDR)

Links to the updated tables can be found at Mooch's blog on ECF:
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blogs/mooch.256958/

Am going to post the updated tables for the 18650 and 20xx batteries below.

For now am going to keep this thread locked so its not cluttered with other commentary. This can become a nice reference thread for us all to find the latest tables.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

*18650 *Mooch Battery Table - *8 July 2018*

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blog-entry/18650-battery-ratings-table.7447/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

*20700 & 21700 *Mooch Battery Table - *8 July 2018
*
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blog-entry/20650-20700-21700-battery-ratings-table.7827/
*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac

Thank you for this @Silver. Much appreciated. This is a MUST HAVE for all vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread

@Viper_SA , have a look at the 18650 table a few posts above

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------

